# spn grafik?



## cluerb (13. Mai 2004)

hey leute

weiß zwar das gehört hier nicht wirklich rein, aber ich frage trotzdem hier...

habe vom fotografen eine diskette bekommen wo ein bild von mir drauf, das kann ich aber leider nicht öffnen, wisst ihr vielleicht was ich da für ein programm nehmen muss damit ich es öffnen kann
die grafik hat die endung spn, habe selbst danach schon bei google gesucht aber nicht wirklich etwas dazu gefunden...
thx für eure hilfe schonmal im voraus


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (13. Mai 2004)

Wieso fragst du nicht gleich den Fotografen?


----------



## Consti (13. Mai 2004)

Und beachte nächstes Mal die Nettiquette, indem du die GROSS und kleinschreibung benutzt! Danke!


----------



## cluerb (13. Mai 2004)

würd ich ja aber die geben dir da keine antwort, weil man die diskette mitbekommt damit man das bild eventuell noch nachbestellen kann und nicht zuhaus ausdrucken oder so...
die wollen ja auch geld haben....
und wenn ers gemacht hätte dann würd ich ja net hier fragen odä?


----------



## Consti (13. Mai 2004)

Warum sollte er dir das Bild auf Diskette mitgeben, wenn du nix damit machen kannst. Ein Grund wäre, dass du das Bild dann später noch einmal in dem Fotogeschäft drucken kannst - bei einigen BIldern bietet sich dies, aufgrund der Aktualität nicht an.

Wenn du schon bei Google nichts gefundne hast, dann wirst du wohl nur kaum zum Ziel kommen. Habe von der Endung auch noch nichts gehört, aber wahrscheinlich gehört sie zu einem bestimmten Programm, welches Extra für spn-Grafiken geschrieben wurde. Dies wird dann entweder sooviel kosten, dass du es dir nicht leisten kannst / willst oder du bekommst es eh nicht, weil es nur für Fotogeschäfte zugelassen wird, und du dieses Prog z.B. bekommst, wenn due eine Fotostation der Firma XY kaufst...


----------



## cluerb (13. Mai 2004)

das ist mir auch schon alles klar was du da geschrieben hast...
und außerdem wollte ich nicht deine meinung dazu hören, was ich mir leisten kann oder nicht, ich denke mal das du das nicht wirklcih einschätzen kannst....
wenn ich ne meinung hören will dann sag ich das schon.. jetzt wollt ich nur eine lösung für mein problem und nicht irgendeine meinung zu meiner person...


----------



## Fineas (13. Mai 2004)

Scheint tatsächlich ein exotisches Format zu sein, damit nicht jeder mit seinem Aldi-PC an die Daten kommt ...

Googeln hilft: (Dateiformat+SPN)

"SPd 360 Software Studio Polaroid Portrait Manager 

Die neue Software "Studio Polaroid Portrait Manager" ermöglicht es dem Anwender schnell und einfach Portraits, Ausweis- und Bewerbungsbilder auf einem PC zu speichern bzw. zu archivieren und somit eine individuelle Datenbank anzulegen. Dadurch können diese jederzeit aufgerufen und in den verschiedenen zur Verfügung stehenden Bildformaten vervielfältigt werden. Durch die benutzerfreundliche Bildschirmführung ist eine einfache und schnelle Handhabung garantiert. Das Ausgeben der Bilder auf anderen Datenträgern zur Weiterverarbeitung ist ebenfalls möglich. 

Software-Spezifikationen 
Bildarchiv; 
individuelle Datenbank;
Vervielfältigung von Bildern; 
Weiterbearbeitung von Bildern; 
Abspeichern auf Floppy, ZIP etc. (Dateiformat: jpg/bmp/SPN);
benutzerfreundliche Bildschirmführung; 
Bildvorschau. "


----------



## cluerb (15. Mai 2004)

cool danke für deine hilfe, werde mir das gleich nochmal genauer angucken...


----------



## Blumenkind (15. Mai 2004)

Lohnt es sich denn für Dich das Programm extra wegen eines Bildes zu kaufen? Lass es Dir lieber direkt im Fotostudio ausdrucken, da bekommst wenigstens einen guten Druck!


----------

